# Cleaning canister filter



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
I am upgrading to a used Eheim Pro 2 from HOB. Before I have it installed, I want to fully flush the canister, impeller, tubings with some sort of cleaner to remove as much dirts from the set. The unit was used in SW environment before, so quite a bit of sand or coral grown onto the holders.

Any advice is appreicated. Thanks.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jamit said:


> Hello,
> I am upgrading to a used Eheim Pro 2 from HOB. Before I have it installed, I want to fully flush the canister, impeller, tubings with some sort of cleaner to remove as much dirts from the set. The unit was used in SW environment before, so quite a bit of sand or coral grown onto the holders.
> 
> Any advice is appreicated. Thanks.


I'd love to know as well, as it's taking a forever scrubbing!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Go the Costco and buy a few gallons of plain white vinegar and let it sit in the canister filter overnight. Then run the filter with the vinegar through the tubes in something like a small bucket outside creating a constant loop.

Vinegar's low pH will dissolve the calcium carbonate build-up from the SW tank. Vinegar is also an exceptionally good all around general cleaner as well for household use!


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the tip! i'm going to try as well.


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

Vinegar works great ! I use it all the time.
However some times it will effect soft rubber seals (it might make it expend) so make sure you do not soak rubber for too long or cover it with electrical tape. It is not common but happened to me once all rubber seals i soaked were fine accept one made of very soft rubber.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks for advice*

I have tried vinegar. It took quite a bit of scums of the tank and tubings.
But the corels or sands are grown onto the media containers, I have to use a knife to scrap them off a bit at a time.

It turns out great.


----------

